# Is soy bad?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Soy is a great source of protein, if you are a vegetarian. For dogs, it is nearly indigestible. Dogs fed a soy based food produce a lot of stool, generally on the soft side, and need to eat a LOT to get any of the nutrition they need. 
Soy is the one ingredient that I make sure is NOT in my dogs food.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

It partly depends on your dog. Some dogs can be allergic or intolerant of soy, so it's not good at all for those dogs. If your dog isn't allergic/intolerant, then it probably won't directly hurt your dog (the amount of actual nutrition would be debatable). Most "good" foods don't contain soy, so in that respect it's a bit of a moot point.

I don't regularly feed soy, but then again, I don't regularly feed ANY grain or carb-laden foods. I don't worry if my dogs get grains/carbs as treats and I wouldn't worry if my dog ate a piece of tofu every now and then (not terribly likely in my house-we're ALL carnivores!).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

it can cause some REALLY stinky gas, too!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Also, 89% of U.S. soybeans are genetically modified (Herbicide resistant gene taken from bacteria inserted into soybean) if that is of importance to choosing your dog food.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

What if the dog is allergic to meat--is soy than an adequate source of protein?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> What if the dog is allergic to meat--is soy than an adequate source of protein?



I think it would be quite rare for a dog to be allergic to EVERY meat source available.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I read a study by Iams that showed a soy or glutin protien source produced a dog with more shedding and less healthy skin when compared with dogs that ate a meat protien source. It was a 12 month study and interesting.

Simply having soy as a supplement isn't bad in my opinion as long as the majority of the protein is based on a meat source and some foods like prescription foods may need to use it. Lucky is on a weightloss food and its got soy...it seems to be working well for him.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> What if the dog is allergic to meat--is soy than an adequate source of protein?


It would be one option, yes. But as stated above, it would be unlikely that a dog would be allergic to all meats. Before going "vegetarian", I'd try something like Hill's z/d which does have chicken in it, but it's kind of "pre-digested" so that the body doesn't recognize it as chicken protein.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Lucky's mom said:


> I read a study by Iams that showed a soy or glutin protien source produced a dog with more shedding and less healthy skin when compared with dogs that ate a meat protien source. It was a 12 month study and interesting.
> 
> Simply having soy as a supplement isn't bad in my opinion as long as the majority of the protein is based on a meat source and some foods like prescription foods may need to use it. Lucky is on a weightloss food and its got soy...it seems to be working well for him.


Thanks! I found this from Iams not sure if the study at the bottom that is referenced on 3 is the same on, but it says soy and beef are the most common food allergens.

http://www.iams.com/iams/pet-health/wheat-ingredients.jsp


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

GoldenSail said:


> Thanks! I found this from Iams not sure if the study at the bottom that is referenced on 3 is the same on, but it says soy and beef are the most common food allergens.
> 
> http://www.iams.com/iams/pet-health/wheat-ingredients.jsp


 
Here is some info that is similar, but not the same study I happened across. http://www.thedogdaily.com/doggiewoggie/Dish/importance_protein/index.html


----------

